# Sambucas in Calgary



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Who's played it? Anyone?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Someone in Calgary must have played it before?


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

that name sounds like a sort of spicy tortilla


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitaristZ said:


> that name sounds like a sort of spicy tortilla


or a liquorice drink...


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Last time I went in there they said that they stopped having live bands and just had djs now. That was last year some time. Are they going back to live bands?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

kat_ said:


> Last time I went in there they said that they stopped having live bands and just had djs now. That was last year some time. Are they going back to live bands?


Yah they are doing live bands again. Is it an afterwork crowd?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I really don't know. It's been a year at least since I've been in there, and I never went there much. I live near there though so I'll go for a beer this weekend and let you know.


----------

